# [By Demand] March 2010



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2010)

Start demanding goodies for the March DVDs


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 19, 2010)

Video Tutorials for Web Developments like 
Hosting a Website from your OWN PC.
Installing WebServers .
more coming soon.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 23, 2010)

adobe after fx cs3 please ...........


----------



## Revolution (Jan 24, 2010)

.net Framework 3.5 SP1
Free Full Games And FTP MMORPGs.
Budget LCDs,PSUs and GPUs review..........


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Jan 26, 2010)

CHIP DVD - GOOD
DIGIT DVD - BAD???????????????????

Video Tutorials for Photoshop cs4 & 3D MAX
Flash Player 10.1 Beta 2 (IE)
Flash Player 10.1 Beta 2 (Non-IE)
Adobe Air 1.5.3
Shockwave Player 11.5
Microsoft Office Accounting Express 2009 
Tally.ERP 9 Educational Version
Acronis True Image Home 2010 
TuneUp Utilities 2010 
CyberLink PowerDVD 9
WinDVD
Windows movie maker
DIGIT ARCHIVE 3.0
Flash Saving Plugin
Lastet Autodesk softwares !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SECURITY    

Norton Internet Security 2010 
Norton AntiVirus 2010 
McAfee VirusScan 10
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010
NOD32 AntiVirus
Cloud Antivirus 
Avast! Home Edition 5
a-squared Free 4.5.0.21
AntiVir Personal 9.0.0.407
AVG Free Edition 9.0.698
BitDefender 10 Free Edition
ClamWin 0.95.2
Ad-Aware 2009 8.1.0.0
Avira AntiRootkit Tool 1.1.0.1
Spybot Search & Destroy 1.6.2
Spyware Terminator 2.6.2.456
SuperAntiSpyware 4.29.1004
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.40
Comodo Internet Security 3.12.111745
Sophos Free Encryption 2.40.0.9
PSPOP3 Inspector 1.3.1 Build 415
G DATA InternetSecurity 2010 19.0.8251.145
avast! Virus Definitions 4.x VPS 091019-0
Trend Micro Virus Pattern File 6.559.00
McAfee Virus Definitions 5776
Norton AntiVirus Virus Definitions
BitDefender 8 (Standard/Professional Plus) Virus Definitions 
F-Secure Virus Definitions
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Update


Digit TV - no good ?
TECH TV ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 26, 2010)

Stable Version of DIGIT Software Archive. This alpha version has many bugs and doesn't work.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 27, 2010)

Essential softwares  need to update.....





Vijay kgaon said:


> Video Tutorials for Photoshop cs4 & 3D MAX
> Flash Player 10.1 Beta 2 (IE)
> Flash Player 10.1 Beta 2 (Non-IE)
> Adobe Air 1.5.3
> ...



+1..........


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 28, 2010)

vishalgmistry said:


> Video Tutorials for Web Developments like
> Hosting a Website from your OWN PC.
> Installing WebServers .



+1.............


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 29, 2010)

thankx clmlbx for your vote.


----------



## RajeshNethaniah (Jan 29, 2010)

Please visit *filehippo.com


----------



## qarch (Jan 29, 2010)

NVIDIA Forceware for win 7


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 30, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Essential softwares need to update.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1For win 7 ultimate  as the entreprise edition want some disk drivers which i dont have


----------



## bijesh123 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Free software*

* c cleaner*
*Advance system care advance *

IMPORTANT*a FAST TACK TO WINDOWS 7 *

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------

IMPORTANT*a FAST TACK TO WINDOWS 7 *
free Software

C-cleaner
Advance system care advance FULL VERSION


----------



## ComputerUser (Feb 1, 2010)

Avast 5.0
Fast Track to Windows 7
More lectures on Astronomy or any videos relating to it

Please update the softwares in the essentials section of the Mindware DVD...a few of them are outdated like VLC,Avast and Silverlight.

And how about including Firefox in the essentials section?


----------



## Techn0crat (Feb 1, 2010)

+1 for firefox
U guys should provide opera and firefox alternatively.
Also some customization stuff like December dvd but with description.Most plugins didn't had even a readme file.
Also casual games and mods.


----------



## crystalunicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

How about Sony Vegas? And some unstable under-development builds for Firefox (like Minefield)? And some more beta software as well, please.
Apple Keynote videos (especially those legendary iPhone and Macbook ones).
All Mac vs PC ads.
Some more Linux software to discourage Windows.


----------



## Jetfire (Feb 7, 2010)

Please include latest version of Virtualbox. I want to try those interesting OSes given this month in my desktop first... Also give iWork for windows please.


----------



## krnm516 (Feb 8, 2010)

Jetfire said:


> Please include latest version of Virtualbox. I want to try those interesting OSes given this month in my desktop first... Also give iWork for windows please.


Yeah that would be a good idea.


----------



## Jetfire (Feb 8, 2010)

Thnx krnm... I've got a supporter!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 10, 2010)

Can you provide visual fox pro and its msdn , example , tutorials .
Please make distros bootable, sometimes it turns out after writing cd thats its not working, it ll save me from wasting my time n energy in such cases


----------



## Jarajesh (Feb 10, 2010)

Anorion said:


> Start demanding goodies for the March DVDs


Hi guys I am looking for Win7 enterprise 90 day trial version and Visual studio 2010 beta version. A few months ago I found these on one of the 2009 digit issues but forgot the month. Do you guys remember the issues so that I can place an order.


----------



## The CyberShot (Feb 12, 2010)

krnm516 said:


> Yeah that would be a good idea.



Yeah, VMWare Workstation and Sun's VirtualBox would be really helpful.

Also, I think it's time you provided a nice large dictionary that has pronunciation features too. Examples:

*dictionary-software-review.toptenreviews.com/
(a review of the best dictionary software out there)

*dictionary.cambridge.org/cepd/spoken.htm
(Cambridge English Pronouncing Dictionary)

*dictionary-software-review.toptenreviews.com/encarta-right-click-dictionary-review.html
(MS Encarta Right-Click Dictionary)

*www.nuance.com/naturallyspeaking/
(Dragon Naturally Speaking)
This one's not a dictionary software but a *very* accurate voice recognition software suite that was featured in TED by David Pogue
(check out Digit's older TED videos)


Finally, I'd like Digit to provide *lots* of demos and demo creator software this month. For the uninitiated, a 'demo' is kind of a computer program that renders graphics (very cool graphics) at runtime and shows of the talents and the extent of the cool stuff that modern graphics cards are capable of. Oh, and did I forget to mention they are just about 64k in size? 
Check out the following link for more examples:
*www.theprodukkt.com/
*www.scene.org/
*www.pouet.net/

Here's a mind-numbing, jaw-dropping... well, I just don't have the words to describe it. Check it out yourself:
*www.theprodukkt.com/debris/
(download this and see for yourself. You need a nice graphics card to see it in action)

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

Oh, BTW, add Oxford Collocations Dictionary to the list too.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

include PEAZip if ya can afford its price and space!

Provides UPX compression for exe's!!!


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 12, 2010)

Fast Track to Windows 7
PEAZip
fastrack on ethickal hacking
fastrack on advanced photoshop techniques
fastrack on blogging


----------



## Jetfire (Feb 13, 2010)

Im a new fan of digit and i need a little help. Pls tell me how to install windows 7 from the rar file given in january mindware. I perhaps had a problem in my dvd so the digit interface wouldnt run and i had to install most softwares by browsing folders. Any tips from members or moderators will be helpful. And sorry, i didnt find any active thread for this type of queries.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 13, 2010)

Jetfire said:


> Im a new fan of digit and i need a little help. Pls tell me how to install windows 7 from the rar file given in january mindware. I perhaps had a problem in my dvd so the digit interface wouldnt run and i had to install most softwares by browsing folders. Any tips from members or moderators will be helpful. And sorry, i didnt find any active thread for this type of queries.



There are two ways you can do it.

Extract the iso file inside the rar file.
Then you can choose either of these.

1. Burn the iso image into a DVD-R using Nero or any burner u use. Then use that bootable DVD to install Win 7 Enterprise.

2. Extract the files from the iso image either using 7zip or WinRAR. Then run setup.exe to install Win 7 enterprise.

Installation doesn't take long. Keep in mind to make ur system a dual boot one as this is a TRIAL/EVALUATION version of Win 7.


----------



## Jetfire (Feb 14, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> There are two ways you can do it.
> 
> Extract the iso file inside the rar file.
> Then you can choose either of these.
> ...



I have winrar installed and i did "right click>extract here"... It gave some folders and and a setup file. Where is the 'big' iso image file? (i want to make a boot dvd)


----------



## harshal259 (Feb 14, 2010)

Anorion said:


> Start demanding goodies for the March DVDs



Hello Team Digit.
I want a face transformation software that would predict how a person would look after a time interval such as 5yrs,10 yrs and so on....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

Jetfire said:


> I have winrar installed and i did "right click>extract here"... It gave some folders and and a setup file. Where is the 'big' iso image file? (i want to make a boot dvd)



oops my bad! The file on the Dvd is the iso image itself. Burn it using any burner.


----------



## Jetfire (Feb 14, 2010)

God! I was confused because the icon looks just like a rar file. After installing an iso burner, i think it should change icon. Thanks a lot man! (angry wid nero. It should identify that!)


----------



## papuni98 (Feb 15, 2010)

Please provide best Internet speed and download boosting softwares in the next month DVD's.


----------



## rajat100493 (Feb 19, 2010)

element htpc distro......other small netbook distro like you provided in feb...


----------



## Jetfire (Feb 20, 2010)

A good freeware capable of creating, exploring, mounting and burning iso files. Also a zoomable document and pdf viewer for nokia s40 mobiles like 5310 xpressmusic.


----------



## Ashwin.N.Vaidya (Feb 22, 2010)

Can You send DriectX Sdk (August 2009) on your DVD.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 22, 2010)

DIGIT SOFTWARE ARCHIVE STABLE VERSION. Thats All.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

openSUSE 11.2 full dvd version if possible........ 
sick of using fedora.......


----------



## amraj (Feb 24, 2010)

i would like to have *visual studio 2010* RC / Beta. Also *Office 2010* RC if available. *Windows 7 32/64 bit updates* issued by Microsoft. Good *alternative to Nero* for Writing *Video DVD*.

I would also like to add Windows WAIK for windows 7 & brief guide on it


----------



## Suyash Tyagi (Feb 24, 2010)

please provide a software to convert a dvd video to mp4 format.

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

please review core i3,core i5 and Core 2 Duo E7500 processors


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 24, 2010)

All antivirus definations. Some softwares for Linux.

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Please review Core i7 and core i3 processors , Laptops.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 25, 2010)

Ubuntu Ultimate


----------



## Jetfire (Feb 26, 2010)

A 'general' request, Provide all updates regarding windows 7 and office 10 in your dvds, whenever published.
Firefox remembers my twitter and facebook username and password (input box is filled).. But i have to press the 'sign in' button manually... Any addon-extension to do that for me???


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2010)

Bitdefender Total Security 2010


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 26, 2010)

No demands..just publish the magazine 1 week in advance...waiting for the issue eagerly


----------



## Amit Ghosh (rkmvp) (Feb 26, 2010)

1. What about "*ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/courses/courses/index.htm"?
It will be best if you distribute the Mit's Lecture Notes by downloading the current site offline by using softwares like HTTTrack Website Copier.

2. I need a free pdf reader to read my pdf files on my xpress music 5800. can u help me?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2010)

No one demanding a March preview yet?

---------- Post added 27-02-2010 at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was 26-02-2010 at 10:31 PM ----------


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 27, 2010)

*^Ek ullu idhar bhi mila re!*

---------- Post added at 05:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------

Magazine print ho gaya kya? CTC 2 hai ki nahin?

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 AM ----------




Amit Ghosh (rkmvp) said:


> 2. I need a free pdf reader to read my pdf files on my xpress music 5800. can u help me?



U r a geek right? Y don't u hack the OVI site lol


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 27, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> *^Ek ullu idhar bhi mila re!*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...




lmao.....ullu to hai..... ctc2 nai hai shyd.........


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 1, 2010)

The preview is up in feedback corner ...check it out if u have time to waste , or buy if u hav money to waste, i m disappointed with digit , forum is slack n now mag is of no good .


----------



## Kaushik Das (Mar 1, 2010)

Please provide Star wars the force unleashed ultimate sith edition v1.1 patch


----------



## Amit Ghosh (rkmvp) (Mar 6, 2010)

This Lectures are amazing... be helpful to students like us
1.Natures Greatest Puzzles 
2.Gravity in the Quantum World and the Cosmos 
3.Practical Aspects of Modern Cryptography
4. You provide the famous lecture cs-50. It should helpful if you add video lectures of cs-51,cs-141. This courses arre very useful....
5.Game Programming - Should be useful if you provide the offline version of lectures
6.Introduction to Psychology

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

why not try our IIT Lectures .. will be a dream to our students!!! who can't proceed  to IIT........
1.  *Artificial Intelligence*

2.
*Artificial Intelligence II*

3.
*Computer Networks*


4.
*Database Design*

5.
*Internet Technology*

6.*Digital Computer Organization*

7.*Digital Systems Design*






---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

8.*Data Communication*

9.*Computer Networks*









---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

*ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Brain-and-Cognitive-Sciences/9-00Fall-2004/LectureNotes/index.htm


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 7, 2010)

@anorion 
where is the thread for *[By Demand] April 2010  *


----------

